# qt-4.3.0 lässt sich nicht emergen[solved]

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi,

ich hab beim Worldupdate bei qt-4.3.0 die Meldung hier bekommen.

```

/usr/include/GL/gl.h:1638: error: expected declaration before '}' token

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared/qgl.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/src/opengl'

make: *** [sub-opengl-all-ordered] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qt-4.3.0.ebuild, line 224:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/temp/build.log'.
```

Weiß einer warum qt nicht compilieren will?!

EDIT: Hängt das vielleicht mit dem ganzen OpenGLzeugs zusammen?! Mit den nvidiatreibern hab ich seit xorg 7 eh nur Probleme. Die OpenGL Bildschirmschone funktionieren z.b nicht richtig.

Ein eselect opengl set nvidia wird mit killed beendet :/. 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!Last edited by cHeFr0cKaH on Sat Aug 04, 2007 10:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig mal ein bisschen mehr vom Fehler.

Wenn nvidia nicht geht, hast du es dann auf xorg-gestellt? Oder nach dem Abbruch so gelassen?

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi Finswimmer!

Also das hier ist so das letzte Stück aus der build.log.

Ich wollt jetzt net die ganze logdatei posten. Die ist nämlich verdammt lang.

```

++ -shared -Wl,-soname,libQtScript.so.4 -o libQtScript.so.4.3.0 .obj/release-shared/qscriptasm.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptast.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptastvisitor.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptcompiler.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmaarray.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmaboolean.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmacore.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmadate.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmafunction.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmaglobal.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmamath.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmanumber.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmaobject.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmaregexp.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmastring.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptecmaerror.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptcontext_p.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptengine.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptengine_p.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptextenumeration.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptextvariant.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptcontext.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptfunction.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptgrammar.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptlexer.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptclassdata.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptparser.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptprettypretty.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptsyntaxchecker.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptvalueiterator.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptvalueimpl.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptvalue.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptextqobject.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptable.o .obj/release-shared/qscriptextensionplugin.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qscriptengine.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qscriptextensionplugin.o   -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/lib -lQtCore -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/lib -lz -lm -lrt -lpthread -ldl 

ln -s libQtScript.so.4.3.0 libQtScript.so

ln -s libQtScript.so.4.3.0 libQtScript.so.4

ln -s libQtScript.so.4.3.0 libQtScript.so.4.3

rm -f ../../lib/libQtScript.so.4.3.0

rm -f ../../lib/libQtScript.so

rm -f ../../lib/libQtScript.so.4

rm -f ../../lib/libQtScript.so.4.3

mv -f libQtScript.so.4.3.0 libQtScript.so libQtScript.so.4 libQtScript.so.4.3 ../../lib/

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/src/script'

cd src/opengl/ && make -f Makefile all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/src/opengl'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/bin/qmake -spec ../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -unix -o Makefile opengl.pro

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/src/opengl'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/src/opengl'

g++ -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/qgl.o qgl.cpp

g++ -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/qglcolormap.o qglcolormap.cpp

In file included from /usr/include/GL/gl.h:71,

                 from qgl.h:59,

                 from qgl.cpp:26:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:1390:2: error: #endif without #if

In file included from /usr/include/GL/gl.h:1634,

                 from qgl.h:59,

                 from qgl.cpp:26:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:1390:2: error: #endif without #if

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/bin/moc -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared qpaintengine_opengl.cpp -o .moc/release-shared/qpaintengine_opengl.moc

/usr/include/GL/gl.h:1638: error: expected declaration before '}' token

g++ -c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/qglpixelbuffer.o qglpixelbuffer.cpp

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared/qgl.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /usr/include/GL/gl.h:71,

                 from ../../include/QtOpenGL/../../src/opengl/qgl.h:59,

                 from ../../include/QtOpenGL/qgl.h:1,

                 from ./qglpixelbuffer.h:27,

                 from qglpixelbuffer.cpp:61:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:1390:2: error: #endif without #if

In file included from /usr/include/GL/gl.h:1634,

                 from ../../include/QtOpenGL/../../src/opengl/qgl.h:59,

                 from ../../include/QtOpenGL/qgl.h:1,

                 from ./qglpixelbuffer.h:27,

                 from qglpixelbuffer.cpp:61:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:1390:2: error: #endif without #if

/usr/include/GL/gl.h:1638: error: expected declaration before '}' token

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared/qglpixelbuffer.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/src/opengl'

make: *** [sub-opengl-all-ordered] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qt-4.3.0.ebuild, line 224:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/temp/build.log'.

```

Ähmm ganz blöde Frage von mir, aber was muss ich denn genau auf xorg stellen?!

Ich hab bisher immer die Binärpakete von nvidia.com benutzt. 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Necoro

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Ähmm ganz blöde Frage von mir, aber was muss ich denn genau auf xorg stellen?!

 

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

Und ähm -- hast du wirklich direkt die Pakete von nvidia.com genommen und nicht die entsprechenden ebuilds?

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Also ein eselect opengl set xorg-x11 klappt leider auch net.

```

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface...Killed

```

Also bisher hatte ich mir die Treiber immer von nvidia.com gesaugt und dann mit sh namedertreiber installiert. 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## musv

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Also ein eselect opengl set xorg-x11 klappt leider auch net.
> 
> ```
> 
> eselect opengl set xorg-x11
> ...

 

Das ist zwar möglich, sollte auch funktionieren, ist aber eigentlich schlecht. Ein emerge nvidia-drivers wäre besser gewesen. Versuch mal, ob du die nvidia-Treiber wieder vom System runterbekommst. Und dann installier den nvidia-Treiber wie gerade eben genannt.

Die Fehlermeldung bei qt deutet darauf hin, daß es bei Dir Probleme mit OpenGL gibt. Die Nvidia-Treiber stellen ihre eigenen OpenGL-Bibliotheken zur Verfügung. Diese kooperieren nicht allzugerne mit anderen Anwendungen bei der Installation. Deshalb mußt du in diesen Fällen die GL-Treiber von xorg nehmen. 

Funktioniert den OpenGL überhaupt bei Dir? Was zeigt glxgears / glxinfo an?

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist zwar möglich, sollte auch funktionieren, ist aber eigentlich schlecht. Ein emerge nvidia-drivers wäre besser gewesen.
> 
> 

 

Mm ich dachte mir schon sowas :/. Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage wie kriege ich die nvidiatreiber wieder vom System runter?!

Da es ja die Binärtreiber von nvidia waren fällt doch ein emerge -C flach, oder?!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Funktioniert den OpenGL überhaupt bei Dir? Was zeigt glxgears / glxinfo an?
> 
> 

 

Das werd ich nachher mal testen wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Ich meld mich dann wieder!

mfg

cHeFr0ckaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Meistens kann man mit den Installern auch deinstallieren. Schau dir mal an, was an Optionen für das Nvidia Ding von der HP angeboten wird.

Tobi

----------

## Mr. Anderson

./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-<version>-pkg1.run -A

gibt Auskunft:

./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-<version>-pkg1.run --uninstall

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Moin!

Mm...wie find ich denn raus welche Version ich installiert hab? Die Treiberpakete hab ich leider net mehr auf der Platte und bei nvidia gibts die Treiber net mehr. Sind wohl schon zu alt....

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Funktioniert den OpenGL überhaupt bei Dir? Was zeigt glxgears / glxinfo an?
> 
> 

 

Also glxgears zeigt mir ein paar bunte Zahnräder die sich bewegen  :Smile: .

glxinfo gibt mir diese Ausgabe hier:

```

lxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

GLX version: 1.3

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6600 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.09

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow,

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_timer_query,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragment_program,

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_fragment_program2,

    GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage, GL_NV_half_float,

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range,

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2,

    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, GL_NV_vertex_program3,

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x43 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x44 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x45 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x46 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x47 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x48 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x49 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x63 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x64 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x65 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x66 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x67 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x68 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x69 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x70 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

```

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend,

also momentan schauts bei mir folgendermaßen aus. Die alten Treiber hab ich mir von nvidia besorgt. 

Das waren laut 

```
locate NVIDIA
```

 diese hier: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run

Das Paket hab ich runtergeladen und diese Treiber deinstalliert, reboot gemacht und erstmal keinen Kde mehr gehabt.

Rescuedisk gestartet und kde erstmal mittels rc-update del xdm default rausgenommen damit ich mich über die Konsole einloggen kann.

Laut esearch nvidia-drivers sind die Treiber die Portage mir liefert installiert. Auch diese habe ich mal de und wieder installiert.

kde kann ich aber momentan nicht starten. Ein eselect opengl set xorg-x11 sowie ein eselect opengl set nvidia wird mit einem Killed beendet.

Ich vermute schon fast ich hab mal wieder richtig Murks mit den Treibern gemacht :/  :Embarassed: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi,

also der Kde startet mittlerweile wieder. Aber das Problem mit qt ist leider immer noch vorhanden.

Was ich gemacht hab:

1. Ich hab mittels emerge -C nvidia-drivers die Treiber deinstalliert

2. Mir die Treiber von nvidia.com gesaugt und mit sh treibername installiert

3. mit kdm den kde gestartet.

Hat auch alles bis jetzt geklappt!

Die opengl-bildschirmschoner sind auch da(noch!) Die "verschwinden" mal ganz gerne :/

Aber das ist leider nicht die entgültige Lösung für mein Problem

Meine Frage wäre jetzt noch. Was ist generell besser: Sich die Nvidiatreiber über Portage zu installieren oder sich die Treiber 

von nvidia saugen und manuell installieren?! Ich hab halt seit >=xorg7.0 immer wieder Probleme wenns um opengl usw geht.

Ich würd gerne mal eure Meinung darüber hören. Bin echt für jede Hilfe dankbar!!  :Smile: 

EDIT: Mm ein emerge -uDa world gibt mir das hier aus.

```

emerge -uDa world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8 [4.3.7]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.18-r1 [1.17]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9 [2.8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-406 [394]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.6_p1-r2 [4.5_p1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09  USE="-gtk (-multilib)"

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6 [2.0.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.0 [4.2.3-r1] USE="ssl%* -tiff%"

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/xchat-2.8.4-r1 [2.8.2-r1]

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]          

```

Warum will Portage mir die nvidia-treiber wieder installieren? Ich die Treiber doch per Hand installiert

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Definitiv alles was nur möglich ist immer über Portage. Alles andere bringt nur Chaos.

Also schmeiß mal die nvidia Treiber runter, mach ein emerge nvidia-drivers.

Dann sollte weiterhin noch alles gehen.

Danach können wir uns in Ruhe um dein qt Problem kümmern.

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi,

genau das hatte ich gestern Abend versucht.

Ich hab jetzt eben grade mal die aktuellsten Treiber(die auch Portage installieren will) per Hand installiert, damit der kde wieder startet.

Gestern Abend hatte ich die Treiber mit sh Treibername --uninstall deinstalliert und dann mit Portage die Treiber wieder installiert. 

Kde wollte dann nur nicht mehr starten. Fluxbox hat sich auch geweigert und gab mir ein "Couldn't connect to XServer" aus.

Ich probiers aber nochmal.

EDIT:Soo jetzt hat's geklappt. Hab die Treiber deinstalliert und dann über Portage wieder installiert, reboot gemacht, kde gestarte  :Smile: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Na also. Jetzt würd ich nochmal schauen, was mit eselect opengl ausgibt.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Also ein eselect opengl zeigt mir die möglichen Optionen an die ich verwenden kann.

Ein eselect opengl set nvidia sowie ein set x11-xorg gibt mir das hier aus.

```

eselect opengl set nvidida

!!! Error: Unrecognized option: nvidida

Killed

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Vertipp dich mal nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Ohh stimmt. Da hab ich mich wirklich vertippt.

Funzt nur leider noch net:

```

eselect opengl set x11-xorg

!!! Error: Unrecognized option: x11-xorg

Killed

```

Das Gleiche bei set nvidia:

```

eselect opengl set nvidia

Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...Killed

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Dann weiß ich es auch nicht.

```

[18:18:00]|[root@tobi-rechner]|/home/tobi

$eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia

  [2]   xorg-x11 *
```

Du kannst ja nochmal versuchen, diesmal richtig, auf xorg-x11 umzuschalten.

Eine Debug Option habe ich leider nicht gefunden.

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Mmm...damn....

Ich krieg das hier ausgegeben:

```

eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Ähmm was meinst du denn mit richtig auf xorg-x11 umschalten?

EDIT: Ich lass grad nochmal das Worldupdate laufen. Mal schauen ob das Qtupdate läuft.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *cHeFr0cKaH wrote:*   

> Ohh stimmt. Da hab ich mich wirklich vertippt.
> 
> Funzt nur leider noch net:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das meine ich, du machst Tippfehler ohne Ende: 

xorg-x11 ist richtig

x11-xorg falsch

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Klappt leider auch nicht.

```

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface...Killed

```

----------

## papahuhn

Haste PaX laufen oder sowas?

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Ähmm ne nicht das ich wüßte. Was ist das denn fürn Prog?

----------

## papahuhn

Egal, wenn du nicht weißt was das ist, hast du es auch nicht.

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, vielleicht hilft es, wenn du OpenGL noch mal neu installierst:

```
emerge --oneshot mesa

emerge --oneshot xorg-server    #falls obiges zwar durchläuft aber nicht hilft
```

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi,

Mm ne....hat beides leider nichts gebracht.

Qt mag net compilieren

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Die Fehlermeldung ist also nach wir vor die Gleiche?

Was sagt denn

```
ls -l /usr/include/GL/glext.h
```

und was

```
equery b glext.h
```

Außerdem:

```
sed -n -e '1370,1390p' /usr/include/GL/glext.h
```

----------

## Polynomial-C

Das mit eselect opengl scheint ein bekannter Bug zu sein: https://bugs.gentoo.org/173571

Leider scheint es noch keine Lösung zu dem Problem zu geben. Du kannst aber wenn du möchtest, wie in dem bugreport beschrieben, mal die Pakete eselect und eselect-opengl neu installieren: 

```
emerge -1av eselect eselect-opengl
```

Grüße 

Poly-C

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Guten Morgen!

@Mr. Anderson:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Fehlermeldung ist also nach wir vor die Gleiche? 
> 
> 

 

Ja...ist leider immer noch die gleiche Meldung.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sagt denn
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Das gibt folgendes aus:

```

ls -l /usr/include/GL/glext.h

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 38 Aug  3 16:05 /usr/include/GL/glext.h -> /usr/lib/openg                      l/global/include/glext.h

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und was
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Gibt das hier aus:

```

equery b glext.h

[ Searching for file(s) glext.h in *... ]

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 (/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/glext.h)

app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5 (/usr/lib/opengl/global/include/glext.h)

media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 (/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/glext.h)

x11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0 (/usr/include/gtkglext-1.0/gdk/glext/glext.h)

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Da bekomm ich diese Ausgabe hier:

```

sed -n -e '1370,1390p' /usr/include/GL/glext.h

typedef void (APIENTRY * PFNGLGETPROGRAMENVPARAMETERIUIVNVPROC) (GLenum target, GLuint index, GLuint *

params);

#endif

#ifndef GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object

#define GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object 1

#ifdef GL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES

extern void APIENTRY glProgramBufferParametersfvNV (GLenum target, GLuint buffer, GLuint index, GLsize                 i count, const GLfloat *params);

extern void APIENTRY glProgramBufferParametersIivNV (GLenum target, GLuint buffer, GLuint index, GLsiz                 ei count, const GLint *params);

extern void APIENTRY glProgramBufferParametersIuivNV (GLenum target, GLuint buffer, GLuint index, GLsi                 zei count, const GLuint *params);

#endif /* GL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES */

typedef void (APIENTRY * PFNGLPROGRAMBUFFERPARAMETERSFVNVPROC) (GLenum target, GLuint buffer, GLuint i                 ndex, GLsizei count, const GLfloat *params);

typedef void (APIENTRY * PFNGLPROGRAMBUFFERPARAMETERSIIVNVPROC) (GLenum target, GLuint buffer, GLuint                  index, GLsizei count, const GLint *params);

typedef void (APIENTRY * PFNGLPROGRAMBUFFERPARAMETERSIUIVNVPROC) (GLenum target, GLuint buffer, GLuint                  index, GLsizei count, const GLuint *params);

#endif

#ifdef __cplusplus

}

#endif

#endif

```

@Polynomial-C: Joah ich werd das auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht klappts ja;)

EDIT: Hey...geil...das Qtupdate hat geklappt!  :Smile: 

```

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

 :Smile: 

Also dann erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!  :Smile: 

@Finswimmer: Und danke für deine Geduld mit mir und meinen Tippfehlern  :Wink:   :Smile: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

